# about hensojutsu?  help me



## mizogomo (Apr 20, 2008)

hi dear 

help me about hensojutsu....

thank .   sorry english me is bad


----------



## Shicomm (Apr 21, 2008)

questions , questions...   there are only questions ! ..

Oh sorry , should i've posted that in Arab ? 

( little joke on the side  ) 

Here you go  > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hensojutsu


----------



## mizogomo (Apr 22, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> questions , questions... there are only questions ! ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thank shicomm


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 23, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Here you go  > http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hensojutsu


 

Hmmmm...



> For hiding in brush or bushes, elastic fibers on the ninja's clothes allow for branches and grasses to be attached, helping break up the ninja's outline.


 
Did they have Elastic in the 1100's?


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Apr 23, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Oh sorry , should i've posted that in Arab ?


 
For future reference, you might want to remember the fact that most Iranians aren't Arabs.


----------



## mizogomo (Apr 30, 2008)

Shicomm said:


> Oh sorry , should i've posted that in Arab ?


 
oh   no no no no

i dont arab...     me is farsi (persian)

thank for all


----------



## newtothe dark (Apr 30, 2008)

Also Stephen Hayes Ninja book series has alot of references to this topic especially book 3 hope that helps.


----------



## orang_baik (May 22, 2008)

hensojutsu, you must learn from togakure ryu


----------



## Obi Wan Shinobi (May 26, 2008)

Or you can just take acting classes or theater arts.....


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Apr 4, 2012)

hensojutsu is  Disguise


----------

